# Hario TCA 5 Syphon system question



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forum just have a quick question about the TCA 5. I received one as a present today but haven't got any methylated spirits. Just wondering if I can sit this on the gas hob instead of using the alcohol burner. One of the rings is very small and the unit would be stable. The only issue I can see is the flame will be further away from the bottom beaker than if I used the burner. Has anyone tried this type of setup? Any other tips would be great as this type of unit is completely new to me

Thanks and Merry Christmas

Chris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can be done - but not recommended. Best get a micro gas burner - easy to control the heat.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

OK, thanks. Been looking at the gas burner but just want to try it a few times before going to the expense of additional equipment and the general opinion seems to be that the alcohol burner is pretty useless.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I decided to give it a go on the hob and really pleased with the results. The gas ring is only around 40mm across and seems to work fine. I've made 3 brews so far, the last one with Foundry Coffee Roasters Rocko Mountain that I roasted a few days ago, tasted great. Although it's a bit of a faff to use it's quite fun and enjoyable and the results are great


----------

